# average salary for software developer



## zanzoun (Jun 13, 2015)

Dear All,
What is the average for 12 years exp software developer in austrlia.


----------



## kroniq (May 19, 2015)

Depending on what field of development and where exactly you go in Australia, you could expect an average salary of 80-100k. If you are a team lead or have highly sort after skills, you would probably expect closer to 120k.


----------



## opt (Feb 26, 2013)

Depends on what kind of development, and in which state you intend to work. For example salaries in Sydney are higher than most other cities because living in Sydney is expensive. 

Secondly, where your experience is from matters much more than how long it is. Unfortunately foreign experience is not valued much by Australian employers. Therefore realistically speaking, if all your experience is in Egypt, you probably can’t leverage that to get into a senior role, unless you have a very specialized or sought-after skill set. But as far as most general development roles are concerned (e.g: Web, . Net, java etc..) a junior / mid-level programmer can earn about 65~90k per year.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 13, 2015)

is it easy to get It job nowdays?


----------



## opt (Feb 26, 2013)

zanzoun said:


> is it easy to get It job nowdays?


Not really, especially for foreign nationals with no local experience. Because most large companies are increasingly looking for outsourcing their development work to reduce their costs. As a result there are lot of unemployed skilled local IT workers in the country, on top of that fresh IT graduates are entering the job market every day. So it's a highly competitive market.


----------



## kroniq (May 19, 2015)

Meanwhile, in New Zealand, companies are desperately trying to find good IT people - a massive shortage there with some world class companies paying good money.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 13, 2015)

kroniq said:


> Meanwhile, in New Zealand, companies are desperately trying to find good IT people - a massive shortage there with some world class companies paying good money.


Really is IT market is good like that. is it better than AUS


----------



## kroniq (May 19, 2015)

zanzoun said:


> Really is IT market is good like that. is it better than AUS


https://www.xero.com/nz/about/careers/
https://ohrecruit.orionhealth.com/careers/
Vend | Careers
https://www.wynyardgroup.com/en/careers-and-vacancies/open-vacancies/

...just to name a few


----------

